

First look at Nokia RX-51 also known as Nokia N900 - tuukkah
http://www.mobile-review.com/review/nokia-rx51-n900-en.shtml

======
tuukkah
For those who haven't been following closely, this is the first device with
phone features using Nokia's new Maemo platform (based on ARM, Debian
GNU/Linux, Gnome Mobile, Qt) which will replace Symbian. Qt and the Ovi Store
for apps are new compared to previous Maemo releases on the internet tablets.

